# Some CHILD just hit Roxie in the FACE *rant*



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

OMFG... I am mad and so upset. I have been walking Roxie this week which she has loved and she gets so excited by everyone stopping to pet her. I walked her through a park near us and there was a child, I think the family (mum, dad and child) were french or spanish or something like that. The child kept following us saying dog dog so I stopped and let him pet her. She was done being petted and ran away from him and he kept following us. The parents remained on the bench and let him follow. He kept running after us and Roxie kept running away. He caught up and bent down and held her, not trying to lift her just holding her still. She didnt react and just stood there, then for NO REASON he SMACKED her really hard around the head. The child was only about 3 but I shouted at him, I didnt care if he couldnt understand me. He ran off crying back to his mum, I followed and told her "your child just hit my dog really hard round the face". Her english was quite good and she said "well you didnt need to shout at him hes only a baby". I nearly hit her at that point! I was like "She is only a baby and that could have killed her. She said "no it couldnt" I was like yes it could, im protecting my baby as much as you are protecting yours, have some control over your child and then I walked off...

IM SO MAD AND UPSET HOW DARE HE DO THAT TO MY BABY....


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

thats so awful, i hate it when parents have no control over there kids and let them get away with murder. and the same goes for some owners with there dogs!
im not surprised your upset i would be too if that had happened to peanut! :x


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

After losing a pup to a knock on the head umm if anyone ever hit either of my two I'd hit them whatever age they are  Nice to hear Roxie is ok  people should really watch their kids grrrr I had an incident with Nemo and a toddler once who wouldnt leave him alone and the parents did nothing till I yelled at the kid to leave him alone, problem is if the child hurts your dog then tough but if your dog bites the child in self defence the parents can get the police involved and ask you to have the dog put down. I mean how unfair is that :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I totally agree. I nearly did hit the child. I was actually very restrained to just shout at him. The mum was just so like "its not my fault" kind of attitude.
I thought the dad was gonna come and hit me (he had the whole hardman biker get up) when I was shouting at them. Im still seething. So angry.. 
Roxie was fine, she just cowered a little then carried on as normal, whereas I was nearly in tears... 
I could maybe have understood a child reacting like that if Roxie had tried to bite him or hurt him but Roxie did NOTHING...


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

exactly, i tend to not let kids pet peanut, because he has never ever bitten or growled at anyone but i dont ever want the risk of some heavy handed kid petting him and him getting upset and biting. 
then we look like the bad ones and could lose our babies!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I havent had a problem all week. Lots of kids have petted her when we have been walking down the street but normally the parents ask me if their kids can pet her. This child just did what it wanted. Most parents hold their kids hands and help them pet her. So thats why I wasnt worried. But now im gonna be so paranoid with every child....


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

That's why today's youth is getting worse and worse. There is no such thing as discipline anymore. I think that parents who won't discipline their children are LAZY!
I have first hand experience with this as my sister is a very lazy parent. If my neices come to my house, I have to keep them out of everything. They probably think of me as mean Antie Dawn.
I would have done the same thing as you and I'm glad you confronted those moronic parents. Somehow I don't think it will change their ways, but maybe it will make them think twice next time.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok you cheered me up a little because now everytime I see your posts im gonna think "mean auntie dawn" lol
I agree, the child had never been disciplined and the fact that when it happened she just picked her child up and comforted him instead of telling him off!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

My 2 love kids, they run up to Gaige and Dawn both when they see them. I loooove that they love kids because (not only will they be around them for an extremely long time and have to deal with them) but because people always told me that chi's aren't good with kids. I let children in public pet them constantly (especially Boss who is not good with strangers sometimes and needs to get better). I am, however, very picky about the kids that pet them. Calm children only. If you're running up to my dog, you can pet I'll pick them both up and walk the other way. I don't like obnoxious kids that have no manners. 

The other day at the park, a child ran up to them..I could see him coming a mile away and I knew he wanted to see the dogs. He ran up to them, screaming and jumping. Boss began to growl before he even got there. I knew better than to let the kid near them. His babysitter was following him (rather slowly) and not saying a thing to him. Before the kid got close to the pups I put my hand out and said, "you can't run up to them like that hon, they'll bite you." he continued to be loud and scream at them, and I just kept waiting for his sitter to stop him...she didn't. So I made it clear why we were leaving, and picked up the dogs and got Gaige and we walked to another area. Meanwhile, the babysitter just stood there with a "I have about as much brains as a rock" look on her face. She's lucky I didn't freak on her. People who can't control thier kids (even if they're the babysitter) should not have the kids in PUBLIC. Plain and simple.

I'm glad that Roxie is OK. I probably would have FREAKED OUT on that mother. "It's not my fault" Helloo??? Is he not your kid?? Yes he is. It's your fault he has absolutly no idea how to treat an animal. Gaige and Dawn would not DREAM of hitting my pups...or anyone elses for that matter.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i let people pet peanut all the time, just not really kids when were out.
my niece pets him though. i think it is def not true about chi's being bad with kids.
mine loves everything kids, people animals!!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Roxie had a great couple of girls pet her just before, they were about 5 and 7 and they both knelt on the ground and their mum kept saying things like be gentle and stuff. Roxie went up and got on their knees and they petted her and she loved it.
I was stupid to assume the parents would call the child back when we got that far. Next time I will hit them!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

just be aware of bounding kids!! coming your way next time!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I've had an aggressive kid pet Madison (who loves everyone), and he started to growl at them. I told the mom that she needs to control her kids, and she told me that I need to control my dog. I just about flipped! They were lucky that they were dealing with Madison and not Rylie- she would have probably bit them!

I don't understand why parents' do not care about what their kids do. I can't stand it when people don't ask before they pet my dogs. That really bothers me.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I know its like "would you like your child smack a 3 month old BABY and not tell it off??" NO!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

I hate kids like that... the kid probably quickly got attached to Roxie and didn't like her running away from him.

Discipline is needed with kids and parents are often just stupid these days anyway. What I would do is to actually make people ask you first whether they can pet your dog. People normally ask me first before petting my little ones! It’s easier than you think. Whenever people are coming, pull the leash slightly towards you, so that your dog is literally at your feet! People will then normally ask you first – it’s a “personal space” thing. Chat to them a bit whilst keeping your dog close, but be formal – don’t be too nice as they would then want to pet your dog more and your dog will in the end get fed up of it, but they may not!!! Normally, they will go after a few seconds or a minute. 

If there are little kids there who are not under supervision at all, I am even a bit more wary. I often pick my chis up, if I don’t trust the kids (often kids who are obsessively looking at them from a long distance - those are the kids you can't easily "get rid off" later).


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There are so many people who have no consideration for others, and they think that their monster children are angels. They are thinking "how dare you get mad at MY kid."

It is so frustrating, because it scares your dog while you're trying to socialize them.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you ever wonder if parents would be more vigilant if it was a larger breed like a Doberman or rottweiler, I doubt then they'd just let their child run over and smack the dog


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

lala was hit on the head when she was 6 or so weeks by somebodys child i was so MAD. a child at 3 should know hitting anything is not okay..especially if they are in daycare or something/


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

whoa youra better person that iam !
i would have lost it, just like she doesn't liek people yelling at or hitting her child i feel the same about my moka! that's why i dont' let people near my dogs :x


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

tasel said:


> Discipline is needed with kids and parents are often just stupid these days anyway. What I would do is to actually make people ask you first whether they can pet your dog. People normally ask me first before petting my little ones!


Thing is thats what always happened before. I have never had an experience like this. As I said most of the time the parents ask me before they let their kids pet them - they also normally ask if she bites. But that mum didnt come NEAR me. Silly bitch...


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG you must have been so mad :evil: :evil: 

What stupid parents :roll: 

I would have gone crazy

I dont think kids would come up to tyson anyway cos he hates them :? he growls and shows his teeth before they get near him any way !

Well done for not hitting anyone !!! I know it must have taken so much self control 

I am glad your baby is ok tho :wave:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah cos this young child growled in minnies face the other day the idioit. no parents to be seen. :roll: i whisked minnie away.i hate that 3rd street promenade sometimes too many idioits when in walking minnie down there.im stopped every one feet with people who dont ask me if they want to pet her .minnie doesnt really get walked very well there im glad i have a really big garden where minie can run around and play in peace. :wink:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> yeah cos this young child growled in minnies face the other day the idioit. no parents to be seen. :roll: i whisked minnie away.i hate that 3rd street promenade sometimes too many idioits when in walking minnie down there.im stopped every one feet with people who dont ask me if they want to pet her .minnie doesnt really get walked very well there im glad i have a really big garden where minnie can run around and play in peace. :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree I would have been furious beyond reason. What could possible make any parent think it is ok for a child to walk up to a tiny dog and hit it or anything else :shock: I probably would have said something like the next time your unruly vicious child wants to hit a defenseless live creature have it pick a doberman or something that size to give the animal a fair shot :twisted:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I would have definitely yelled at that child!! :evil: How dare them not say anything to their child! I would be furious at Alex if she did something like that. It's not in her nature, she loves animals, so that is something I thankfully don't have to worry about.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh my!

I would have pulled the nasty brat kid by his ear and dragged him over to his parents.

Shame your pooch didn't bite the kid!!! That would make me see red if some kid did that to my Scruffles!

Sorry this happened!

:wave:


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Bad child of bad perents.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry you and Roxie had to go through that! There's nothing that irritates me more than parents of children and/or pets that aren't actively involved with the actions of their young!! And then, for the parents to deny to your face that their young's actions could not have harmed your young? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lecohen said:


> Shame your pooch didn't bite the kid!!! That would make me see red if some kid did that to my Scruffles!
> 
> 
> > The thing is, if her pup would have bit the kid, the parents would have probably freaked on her. Which would have caused more problems. I always tell Gaige and Dawn..if Lina and Boss (or any other dog) bites you because you were being mean/getting in thier face, you deserve what you get. But most parents are not like that. They'd sue her and possibly have the dog put to sleep for being "vicious" because as we all know...chihuahuas are a VERY vicious breed :roll:.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I know! I should have her kid put down dammit...



> because as we all know...chihuahuas are a VERY vicious breed


That made me laugh!! My rabbit is scarier and more vicious!!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sharp pointy teeth!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

That's bad. Bad parents!!! The child is still a child it's the parent's fault more than anything. Whoa ... I don't know how I would reacted. Probable would of pushed the boy LOL! 

My cousin did a similar thing. He wanted to held bambi but he took him upside down and droped him. He's like 2 years old. Atleast his parents did something and he went to my dog and say "Sowwy"


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

at the last chi meetup in durham, nc there were a bunch of kids that came over to pet the chihuahas. I was sitting on a blanket with Sami, tyke and amber (from Kathryn) when this little toddler comes over and shouts dog dog. Ok she starts petting and becomes a bit rough. She's actually TUGGING on sami's skin and hair. Mom is standing there looking at us. well then she's like ok let's go, takes the toddler away. 5 mins later toddler returns with another sibling and soon 10 minutes into it we were babysitting the family of 10. I look over and mom isn't even paying attention. she's laying down on the grass. 

the kids were really mean to the dogs, and tyke (all 2 lbs of him) was really good to the kids and put up with their rough handing. they made amber scream tho by picking her up. I have never been so worried. I put sami up in her petflys carrier and told the kids that she was going night night. well that worked for a whole 3 minutes until the kids figured out that they could torture her through the window. and then they proceeded to unzip her bag! Without my permission! so i put her bag in my lap only to have the kids go torture other chis at the meetup. Mom only apologized once but the kids kept coming back. 

I took sami over to the grass to let her potty to escape the kids. One boy followed us and tried to pet her while she's pooping. I shouted NO let her go to the bathroom! and he ran away and left. 

Anyway, sorry about this rant but I wanted to share my experience as well. Of course there has been many positive experiences, especially with parents who are helping their kids get to know animals and understand that chis need to be handled gently. I have to keep thinking of these parents to keep my blood pressure down.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Its nice to know that im in the same boat!! Im sorry that happened, parents need to learn that kids need care. Would we let our dogs run over to kids without supervising - um no!


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

My neighbor has two young boys (6 & 3) and..she yells at them when they do somthing wrong, they have never picked up stones to toss at the house, they are basically good kids (basically is they key word here)

One day..the older boy, was petting peenutt and we noticed her harness was opened ... another day he kept trying to grab pee around her neck...
and she doesn't like it...i thought he was trying to choke her.

One day the younger one noticed peenutts eyes and he kept trying to touch them...

but mommy doesn't yell at them when they abuse the dog... 

So we keep the dog away from them, if they are out and we are going in the house "can peenutt come out???" we always say no - she has to get her din-din...or something like that.... 

Some people don't see the bad in their kids and if you yell at their kid - they get really pissed. 

A friend of mine had a dog that would always snap at one kid who would walk by & when this kid was with his parents the dog just barked and looked really vicious...dog wouldn't hurt a fly....we went to another neighbors house because we had a clear view of the front yard ..we hid like unprofessional spies and guess what we saw...the kid throwing stones and hitting the fence with a stick ... a video camera was all we needed & the police told the parents to keep the kid away from dog or charges could be pressed.....his parents just said "boys will be boys" ..

I'm not picking on all parents and kids.... It's just that "selective" few.
I've seen kids help their neighbors without expecting to get paid or rewarded for it...my old neighbors kids used to tell us when they were going to have band practice in their garage just to make sure it wasn't going to inconvenience us.... (hate to say the practice sessions never helped - lol) 


Sorry for the vent session...Therese


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

This is an interesting thread being the owner of a Chi and the parent of a 4yr old! My son is NOT allowed to approach other peoples dogs without asking their permission first... It is not even "good manners" on my behalf it is common sense.. not all dogs , like or are used to the energetic petting of a small child, and I don't want my son to be bitten. I am extra cautious regarding dogs on leashes (in the park) as I assume they are kept on the leash as they are not 100% "trustworthy" they don't come when called , they dislike other dogs etc... 
I do allow children to pet Miss Poppy, pick her up, walk her around on the leash etc, and sometimes they can be "heavy handed" but I never steer her away from children .. I think it is important for her to be as "bomb proof" as possible.. the more children she sees, the more she is handled by them the less likely she will be to get "grouchy" at their ways. 
To some extent I can undersand your reaction but as a parent who does not shout or hit I would not be happy if my son was yelled at by a stranger..It is my responsibility to correct my son... and if he was shouted at and made to cry by a stranger I too would most likely comfort him. Having said that my son would never be in a position to behave in that way!


I just have to add that it is my opinion that it is never right to be physically violent to a child, you are only reinforcing that it is ok to hit smaller and more vulnerable "things" whether that be people or animals! Hitting people/children is a reaction it is not an positive action that children learn anything from! Just my opinion

Good to hear Roxie is no worse for her encounter with a toddler.. :? 
Poppy


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

Poppy, I think you had a great post and would like to add that while the child is the Parents responsibility, the dog is yours. So In short if the parent isn't going to parent their child, pick your dog up and remove him from the siuation. Allowing a child to torment your dog will only make the dog fearful of children. 

For example. I have two nephews that are brothers ages 6 and 8. The younger one doesn't listen to a thing you tell him and he is rough with all animals and doesn't think twice about cursing at an adult or hitting an adult. This nephew isn't allowd around my Chihuahuas or Rottweilers. If he comes over to my house or two my parents while I am visiting I either put my dogs up or leave. Now the older one has listened very well about how to treat dogs and he has "helped walk my Rotts" and he has played and spent time with the Chiihuahuas. Just last weekend while I was at my Parets house he sat down in a rocking chair and asked if he could hold Tinky. She layed on his lap and he petted her while watching a movie. He was never rough with her. 

The older Child can be benifical in Tinky being socialized with Children. The younger one has never touched one of my dogs as I know he'll create more work for me in the long run.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

> and would like to add that while the child is the Parents responsibility, the dog is yours. So In short if the parent isn't going to parent their child, pick your dog up and remove him from the siuation. Allowing a child to torment your dog will only make the dog fearful of children.


I agree with you 100% .. it is a learning thing for both children and dog.. it is the responsibility of parents and owners to ensure that dogs & kids meet in a safe way ...I do not want my dog to fear children and I do not want my child to be scared of dogs.. a child will never have a better best friend than their first dog! 
I consider myself a "responsible" parent and dog owner and would never knowingly put either of my "babies" at risk, I just think that some people are fairly ignorant when it comes to both dog and/or child care & discipline.. I have to say I think it's crazy to let a 3 yr old approach an unknown dog without having first spoken to the owner! But that is why I want Miss Poppy to be child/bomb proof .. not all parents have a sense of responsibility... and I would hate a child to get hurt because the parents were negligent.. so I do what I can to make Popps as tolerant as I can :? I am lucky, Poppy is a very self assured and robust little girl, if she was smaller and "nervous" my attitude may well be different ..
Poppy


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

A family with two small kids walked by my house and of course Carl wanted to run over to meet them. Well the little boy started to pet Carl and the mom said "Ryan, always ask an owner if you can pet their dog first"
I was impressed!! 

And peenutts mom, that really hit a nerve hearing that your neighbor said "boys will be boys". I HATE when people say that. That's what my neighbor said when her son lit the park on fire. That's what she said when her son stole from the grocery store.
That is not the kid just "being a boy".


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, sometimes kids are kids... I'm ashamed to say this, but when I was young 7 or 8 I kicked our pet cocker spaniel. Not very hard and I don't remember why, I don't think I was TRYING to be mean/abusive. Well, I got in big trouble for it. Heh, you know that thing in your head that tells you something is a bad idea? I don't think I had one until I was 16!  :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Vero22 said:


> Well, sometimes kids are kids... I'm ashamed to say this, but when I was young 7 or 8 I kicked our pet cocker spaniel. Not very hard and I don't remember why, I don't think I was TRYING to be mean/abusive. Well, I got in big trouble for it. Heh, you know that thing in your head that tells you something is a bad idea? I don't think I had one until I was 16!  :lol:


Kids hurting animals are not just "kids being kids." My parents taught me from an early age what is the RIGHT way to treat an animal. I could never even IMAGINE slapping a dog as a kid!


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

It's just my _opinion_ that sometimes it is... Yeah, my parents taught me the same thing. 

But, you know... Thank you so much for saying and pointing that out to me, and just making me feel really great about myself; it was a really nice thing for you to do... (//sarcasm)***



***I have no idea if it was intentional or not, but your post really felt like an attack and just all around kind of hurt me. I dunno. :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The only thing in my post that was targeted towards you was:

*kids hurting animals are not just "kids being kids*

Only because you said that kids are kids. This is my opinion. You can teach your child to not walk up to a dog and hit it.

The second part of my post was about the kid who hit Roxy- the original topic of this thread. That kid was the one who slapped the dog.


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you very much for clarifying. Because you quoted my statement in your reply it threw me off...

Oh, and I said that _sometimes_ that can be the case... I don't believe that most or all cases are that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

And my opinion was that kids are NEVER just being kids. If a parent teaches their child not to hit other people's pets, and keeps a better watch on their children, they will not go up to a random stranger's dog and slap it. If the child had walked up to a person and bit or hit them, would they be just "kids being kids"? Animals are no different.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I know I shouldn't get into this but I am sorry to say that it was handled in the WRONG way. I am sorry that the dog got hit by a three year old but if you did not want the 3 year old bothering your dog you should have picked the dog up and left. In no way whatsoever should you yell at a little 3 year old and make them cry. I have 4 kids and they know not to walk up to strangers but unfortunately some kids do not know this. If a stranger would have yelled at one of my kids I am sorry to say I would have went over and probably beat the poop out of them. If you have a problem with a kid and you tell the parents about it and if they do nothing YOU should leave. Sorry but it just really ticks me off that a grown adult that is a stranger would yell at a kid. I mean did it make you feel good yelling at practically a little baby? I know some of you are young on here and do not have kids but that to me is just unexceptable behavior. To be a responsible pet owner if you think the dog is in danger YOU TAKE THE DOG OUT OF THE SITUATION.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I totally DO NOT agree with you. These parents were in the wrong & why should she have to leave the park because someone's rude little child came over and smacked her dog. Who let's their kid talk to strangers? Who let's their child come over to a dog (that could attack them) and just pet it and bother it while they sit back and do nothing? This is a lot of what's wrong with kids today, parents do not discipline them for the things that they do. :roll:


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

Posted: Wed Apr 19, 2006 7:40 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I know I shouldn't get into this but I am sorry to say that it was handled in the WRONG way. I am sorry that the dog got hit by a three year old but if you did not want the 3 year old bothering your dog you should have picked the dog up and left. In no way whatsoever should you yell at a little 3 year old and make them cry. I have 4 kids and they know not to walk up to strangers but unfortunately some kids do not know this. If a stranger would have yelled at one of my kids I am sorry to say I would have went over and probably beat the poop out of them. If you have a problem with a kid and you tell the parents about it and if they do nothing YOU should leave. Sorry but it just really ticks me off that a grown adult that is a stranger would yell at a kid. I mean did it make you feel good yelling at practically a little baby? I know some of you are young on here and do not have kids but that to me is just unexceptable behavior. To be a responsible pet owner if you think the dog is in danger YOU TAKE THE DOG OUT OF THE SITUATION


You hit the nail on the head, All though I will say I am 24 and don't have kids. I do have nephews I posted about in this thread and when I don't like a situation my dog is in I know enough to remove my dog to keep my dog and the child from getting hurt.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Because it was the dog's fault. :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Because it was the dog's fault. :roll:


Yup, because a 3 year old has no idea what he is doing, and the parents' shouldn't have to be responsible for him :roll: 

I would never remove my dog from that situation. It wouldn't be mine nor my dog's fault. The one at fault is obviously the child and the poor excuses of parents.

"To keep the child from getting hurt"???

How would the child get hurt? From being told not to hit the dog?!


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

> Because it was the dog's fault.


You are the only one that said it was the dogs fault. It is the fault of the owner of the dog and the parent of the Child for not stopping it before it got to the point it did. We are talking about a three year old that has a mother that probably doesn't know how to handle dogs herself.

The mother should have kept the child from the dog. When the mother didn't do that the owner should have picked the dog up. She said the child held the dog tightly (umm what more needs to happen to get the dog out of that situation) then hit the dog???



> "To keep the child from getting hurt"???
> 
> How would the child get hurt? From being told not to hit the dog?!


Instead of picking part of the post read the entire post. When the Child held the dog tightly, the dog could have easily gotten scared and bit the Child out of fear and then YOU have a lawsuit on your hands. This happens everyday.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Then Sugar Giesha should sue the parents for letting their brat hit her dog. :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think the above referenced post was her idea of sarcasm. (rolling eyes afterwards) I don't think she thought it was actually the dogs fault *s*


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> I think the above referenced post was her idea of sarcasm. (rolling eyes afterwards) I don't think she thought it was actually the dogs fault *s*


Exactly. That's what the rolling eyes were for! :wink:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I know I shouldn't get into this but I am sorry to say that it was handled in the WRONG way. .... In no way whatsoever should you yell at a little 3 year old and make them cry. ....Sorry but it just really ticks me off that a grown adult that is a stranger would yell at a kid. ...... To be a responsible pet owner if you think the dog is in danger YOU TAKE THE DOG OUT OF THE SITUATION.


Agreed 100%. And yes, you do take the dog out of the situation. Would you leave your kid in a playground that had a loose dog running about? No, you'd probably up and take him away from danger. 
The fact is we are never in control of how someone else responds, whether its "bad parents", "brat kids", or owners of uncontrolled dogs or any combination of the above. All we are in control of are our own actions. If you want your dog/child safe put them in a safe place. 

All this talk about brat kids and terrible parents is very offending and I think that people should stop and think about what they are saying. I can tell you for a fact that a three year old child could and probably would hit a dog for no reason even if they were told better by a parent. At that age their impulse control is not fully mastered and they are still the center of their own universe. Yelling at a child is NOT disciplining him. Discipline means TO TEACH... so next time, try what I do. Speak to the child about what is OK for your dog and what is not. If some child ends up hurting your dog point it out. You can explain what is apprropriate and you can show them by example how to respond in a NON-aggressive way. 
IMO THAT is what would help society today rather than blaming the kids. 

I am a parent of grown children, I have 23yrs experience working with chidlren under 5 (from very diverse backgrounds and homelife) and have a degree in Human Development... I feel I am speaking an experienced and educated opinion.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Personally I would yell too. It might not be the best way to handle the situation but I would feel that my baby is in danger. If I had a child and a dog or person bit/hit it I would yell too. I don't see how it is any different, my dogs ARE my babies. 

I also think it's unaccepatable behavior for a child, even a three year old. I have two year old cousins who have held and petted Cosette, who is 2 1/2 pounds, gently and wouldn't dream of hitting her, if they did they would be told NO by their parents right away. 

It's not really fair to say that Sugargeisha should have to leave when she and her dog were not doing anything wrong. Sadly, that's the way our world seems to work though and part of the reason I carry Cosette and Deedlit in public more than I let them down because so many people can't seem to control themselves or their children when it comes to dogs. :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> Personally I would yell too. It might not be the best way to handle the situation but I would feel that my baby is in danger. If I had a child and a dog or person bit/hit it I would yell too. I don't see how it is any different, my dogs ARE my babies.
> 
> I also think it's unaccepatable behavior for a child, even a three year old. I have two year old cousins who have held and petted Cosette, who is 2 1/2 pounds, gently and wouldn't dream of hitting her, if they did they would be told NO by their parents right away.
> 
> It's not really fair to say that Sugargeisha should have to leave when she and her dog were not doing anything wrong. Sadly, that's the way our world seems to work though and part of the reason I carry Cosette and Deedlit in public more than I let them down because so many people can't seem to control themselves or their children when it comes to dogs. :roll:


Very well said & I agree completely.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> I also think it's unaccepatable behavior for a child, even a three year old. I have two year old cousins who have held and petted Cosette, who is 2 1/2 pounds, gently and wouldn't dream of hitting her, if they did they would be told NO by their parents right away.


I agree, it is unacceptable. But it doesn't mean it won't happen. You make a good point the 2yr old cousins know how to hold and pet Cosette and when/if they do it wrong they are told no.. well no one has shown this child (none of us know what he "knows"). I'm sorry but yelling and ranting is not discipline. Just as we don't spank our dogs, we don't spank our kids. We let them know what is expected/acceptable and show them how to act. Yelling at them is not telling them anything than, "your biggger than my dog but I'm bigger than you".. what's the difference?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I totally DO NOT agree with you. These parents were in the wrong & why should she have to leave the park because someone's rude little child came over and smacked her dog. Who let's their kid talk to strangers? Who let's their child come over to a dog (that could attack them) and just pet it and bother it while they sit back and do nothing? This is a lot of what's wrong with kids today, parents do not discipline them for the things that they do. :roll:


I do not give a ___ if you agree with me or not. Learn to be a responsible owner and do not let your dog get in dangerous situations. 3 YEARS OLD do you understand the mind of a 3 year old? Apparently not. Some 3 year olds are not even potty trained yet. Have a kid and then tell me that a 3 year old knows everything that is right and wrong. I assume that you think that a 3 year old knows not to cross a street by themself-- no they do not that is why you watch them constantly. I agree that the parents should have been more responsible, but you do not yell or disciplin someone elses kid NO MATTER WHAT!! 3 year olds are in the stage where they are just learning what is right and wrong. Do you not think it would have been better when the kid was following them to just pick the dog up and walk away or are you in the habit of letting your dogs in dangerous situations? Sorry but I think you should get a life and grow up and learn to handle situations in mature ways instead of destructive ways.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Tucker said:


> I agree, it is unacceptable. But it doesn't mean it won't happen. You make a good point the 2yr old cousins know how to hold and pet Cosette and when/if they do it wrong they are told no.. well no one has shown this child (none of us know what he "knows"). I'm sorry but yelling and ranting is not discipline. Just as we don't spank our dogs, we don't spank our kids. We let them know what is expected/acceptable and show them how to act. Yelling at them is not telling them anything than, "your biggger than my dog but I'm bigger than you".. what's the difference?


I meant it might not have been the best idea to yell, teaching is important, which is what I try to do when kids want to pet the dogs, but in the panic of a situation like that I'm sure I would yell and freak out too. Chis are fragile dogs and if they have a soft spot a bonk on the head could kill them or send them into seizures. When torn between yelling at a little kid or my baby getting hurt, I'd risk upsetting him/her or offending the parents anyday. I was bit in the face by a dog when I was eight and I know my mom freaked out and started yelling at the dog even though it was a strangers dog and she wouldn't ordinarily scream at a dog. We all tend to forget ourselves under stress. 

I have nothing against children, I've babysit for cousins toddlers and children and they've always been good with Deedlit and Cosette, my sister and I were raised with chis too so I'm always opposing the view that chis can't do well with children, I just think that since we have to be responsible for our dogs, making sure they don't hurt anyone, parents need to be responsible for their children. I think it's dangerous for them to have let their little three year old run over to strangers and strange dogs with the risks of dogbites and even kidnapping besides being rude. (Not to imply you're a kidnapper Sugargeisha :lol


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> I meant it might not have been the best idea to yell, teaching is important, which is what I try to do when kids want to pet the dogs, but in the panic of a situation like that I'm sure I would yell and freak out too.


I can understand what you're saying and yes, a knee jerk reaction would be to yell at the child to stop.. But I do not think yelling at a child until he cries is a knee-jerk reaction? Its defensive yes.. but its also just as bullying. You're (not you in particular) mad and upset that your dog was mistreated so you want to punish the offender. Thing is punishing doesn't teach and punishing is not discipline. That is what I'm trying to point out.


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

I just asked another friend of mine how she would handle this and this is what she said to me.

The mother is at fault for not watching her child.

The dog-walker is at fault for not paying attention to her surroundings. If this happened with a Rottweiler, you could not pick it up. If my dog bit the child, *I* would be at fault for not controlling my dog.

As a dog owner, *I* am responsible for not putting my dog in a bad situation, or allowing one to occur. 

You can't tell me she didn't hear the child running up behind her. 3yr olds are not usually quiet. At that point, she needed to turn, face the child and do whatever needed to be done to fend the child off.

I would then have explained to the mother, as politely as possible, that while my dog may be well-tempered, others may not and she is putting her child at serious risk of being bitten.


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Isn't there a thread about not liking it when other people discipline your pets... isn't this somewhat the same issue?!? :scratch:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Courtney said:
> 
> 
> > I totally DO NOT agree with you. These parents were in the wrong & why should she have to leave the park because someone's rude little child came over and smacked her dog. Who let's their kid talk to strangers? Who let's their child come over to a dog (that could attack them) and just pet it and bother it while they sit back and do nothing? This is a lot of what's wrong with kids today, parents do not discipline them for the things that they do. :roll:
> ...


First, I didn't say anything about the child knowing everything that is right & wrong. I was saying as a parent this person should not be allowing their child to walk over to COMPLETE strangers and pet their dog while they sit back and do absolutely nothing. I just said that a lot of parent's do not want to own up to their children's mistakes and actions and discipline them for the things that they do wrong. 

Also, I don't believe that I need to start popping out children to understand what they are all about and how to treat/take care of them. I have 2 degrees in Child Development (THANK YOU :wave: ) and know a lot of things about children. I never said you should yell at the child, I just said that they dog shouldn't have to be taken out of the situation because some irresponsible parent is letting their child do whatever they want. I don't think just because you have children that you know everything about them. Any idiot can have children, it just takes a good person to raise them the correct way.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Courtney said:


> LadyBelle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Courtney said:
> ...


Maybe I should start having kids right now, because then I would know everything about them :roll: 

I guess I missed a lot while I was walking my dogs!
*Edited to say:*
My parents have a 10 year old daughter, and when she was 2 we got a toy poodle (which is quite small). She has NEVER hurt that dog... but then again, my parents treated her to respect animals even BEFORE we got the small dog. Umm... 3 year olds actually know a lot. My sister and I were both in preschool when we were 3. I started learning how to READ when I was 3 years old, and I could even write my name. I think that 3 year olds are capable of knowing not to hit something, whether it be a human or an animal.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

I was in a similar situation, what I did was turned to the children and said You have to leave them alone now you don't want them to bite you. I would never let a young child approach my dogs without their parents giving them the ok to pet them. Prevention is key. While on a leash being walked when anyone approaches my dogs to pet them i crouch down to be sure everything goes smoothly. I've had too many people try to pick my dogs up without permission, and not just children, adults. You never know when any dog will get spooked and try to jump out of someone's arms, you never know who has what kinds of intentions towards your dog, and you also never know who your dog will dislike. Be prepared. I act the same way when I had large dogs too. Parents should be teaching their children manners and how to act around animals and in everyday situations but be real here, not all parents give a darn about how their kid acts in puplic. When my child was 3 she wouldn't have known to not hit someone or something without me teaching her right from wrong. You directed your yelling towards the wrong person, instead of the child you should have went straight to the parents. I would have so been all over you if it was my kid you yelled at :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I think the problem is that the mom should've been watching her child. The fact that the mom just lets the child walk up to a dog worries me! 

I don't think we should point fingers at each other, or accuse each other for not "knowing" because we don't have kids, etc. Plain and simple, the mom should've been watching her kid.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

i tell you what-- i don't think that i would be nice as most of you. I would of slap the crap of the kid and see how he/she like it . im sorry but if you put your hand on my baby --you are gonna get mess up. LOL


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

You're so big and bad to hit a child.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. I'm going to go ahead and locky locky this one. I'm sure you all understand why. :wink: If anyone doesn't agree please PM me.


----------

